# Am on KETO Diet and is sugar free gums OK then ???



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

It says on the back of the package that there's some polyols.. and I chew 4 gums a day so does it have any impact on my Keto ? I am at 10.5grs of sugar a day.

What's polyols anyway ? It's classified under "carbs" on their package.. :confused1:


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Sugar alcohols are a naturally-occurring subgroup under the umbrella of various forms of carbohydrates.

They are not processed in the same fashion (mainly passing out undigested) but will impact blood glucose and hence possibly kick you out of ketosis if you consume large quantities. However, the odd piece is likely to have no impact.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

RickMiller said:


> Sugar alcohols are a naturally-occurring subgroup under the umbrella of various forms of carbohydrates.
> 
> They are not processed in the same fashion (mainly passing out undigested) but will impact blood glucose and hence possibly kick you out of ketosis if you consume large quantities. However, the odd piece is likely to have no impact.


Really appreciated mate.

Cheers.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

DSLondon said:


> Really appreciated mate.
> 
> Cheers.


No problem.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

agreed... keep it to a minimum


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

there aint too many pleasures in life when your on keto thats for sure


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

joe.b said:


> there aint too many pleasures in life when your on keto thats for sure


That's why I avoid it unless absolutely necessary


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

joe.b said:


> there aint too many pleasures in life when your on keto thats for sure


squirty cream is mine


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

When I did keto, i read a lot of mixed views on gum and its impact on ketosis.

I decided to stay away from gum for the time I was on the keto diet cuz im not gonna stay on the diet forever....im puttin a massive effort in to gettin myself into ketosis, so i dont wana take any chances of being thrown out of ketosis....the results of the diet are totally worth it! lol


----------

